# 2008 f-350



## skferreri (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a 08 f-350 with a 8 1/2 mvp plus snowplow on it.My problem is that my plow lights jump around alot when driving and i was told it was the trucks front end being so stiff.Any opions would be cool


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

It dose not have the 2 post lights? If not I would get some. My meyers lights dont move around on my superduty at all and they are 1 post lights. I wish I could help you out more. Did you try to put lock tight on the nut?


----------



## skferreri (Feb 16, 2008)

It has the 2 post nut and everything is tight


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

does it have the adapter plate to make the lights stick forward from the hood? if it does remove the plates they are not needed the hood will clear with out them.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Green Grass,
That is exactly what I was going to say. :salute:

I helped someone last year with this same problem. Remove those stupid extension brackets and rebolt them on the main tower. You will be surprised the difference!


----------



## skferreri (Feb 16, 2008)

I took the plate of and no change.If any body has a mvp plus on a 08 f-350 please let me know .thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If it's any condolence, my Boss lights did the same thing .It's the price you pay for a strong work truck. Only you can do is put the plow on a Chevy with it's soft ride.


----------



## skferreri (Feb 16, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

grandview;613376 said:


> If it's any condolence, my Boss lights did the same thing .It's the price you pay for a strong work truck. Only you can do is put the plow on a Chevy with it's soft ride.


exactly, they ride like a lumber wagon and i love it


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

can you put some rubber washer on it to help with the vibration


----------



## skferreri (Feb 16, 2008)

It's really not the vibration it more of a jumpy motion


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

oh got ya.....


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

can you post some pics of how the lights are mounted?


----------



## wnyps (Oct 11, 2007)

I have the same truck with the same kind of plow (8.6 MVP), no problems at all with the lights . If you want to look at mine just let me know (I live in depew/cheek.) Darren


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

wnyps;619419 said:


> I have the same truck with the same kind of plow (8.6 MVP), no problems at all with the lights . If you want to look at mine just let me know (I live in depew/cheek.) Darren


Keep in mind that Ford has a few different spring rate options for their front ends. Starting with the gassers at 4400lbs (supercab standard), 4800 (crewcab standard), 5200 (supercab gasser plow prep), 5600 (CrewCab gasser plow prep). Then they get into the 6000 and up for diesels.

Your truck will give the FGAWR on the driver's side door jamb. Maybe you could both look at yours to see what they are. Plus, are your trucks the same body (SC or CC) and engine?


----------



## skferreri (Feb 16, 2008)

Darren maybe some day i can stop by and take a quick look at your set up and compare.


----------



## Jeff Mishler (Dec 1, 2008)

*part numbers?*



66 BADBOY;619599 said:


> Keep in mind that Ford has a few different spring rate options for their front ends. Starting with the gassers at 4400lbs (supercab standard), 4800 (crewcab standard), 5200 (supercab gasser plow prep), 5600 (CrewCab gasser plow prep). Then they get into the 6000 and up for diesels.
> 
> Your truck will give the FGAWR on the driver's side door jamb. Maybe you could both look at yours to see what they are. Plus, are your trucks the same body (SC or CC) and engine?


I have an 05 gas F250 SC SB (4400 fgawr). I called 2 dealers to get the 5200 springs and neither were able to look up part numbers. The only advice given was to find a snow prepped 250 on a lot and get the spring code from the same door sticker in the lower right. Apparently that code is the way to the part number. Or a VIN to a plow prepped clone to my truck. 
Anyone know that Ford part number or code to the heavy springs? Also, the plow I am putting on says 5200 _minimum_ fgawr. I will only plow part time (if I can find a place to sub in my area) but would the 5600 or higher be a better choice rather than getting the minimum required 5200 rated springs? 
Thanks.

Jeff Mishler


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Jeff,
I have a pair if you want them I put 6500lbs in my F350. Other wise wabash truck works in Ohio can give you the info. They have a web site of www.Powerstrokeshop.com


----------



## Jeff Mishler (Dec 1, 2008)

*Green Grass*

Thank you! I have found 5600# springs are $58 at my local dealer (sounded cheap). What would you want to charge for them? What weight rating are they? I can check on shipping charges with a zip code.

I was pricing places to do the swap ($225 at a small 4x4 shop in town was best). One guy said I would not need a spring compressor and to do it myself. Another said it did require a compressor. I need to look at a shop manual I guess.

Jeff


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

you can do it yourself will just need an alignment after all you have to do is jack the front on the truck up on the frame then pull the front tires then pull the shock bolts out drop the axle down and switch the springs. All I would charge you is shipping for the springs but that might be expensive do to the weight. my zip code is 55364


----------



## Jeff Mishler (Dec 1, 2008)

What FGAWR are the ones you have? The place selling the plow recommended going higher than the 5200 minimum requirement. Told me to get at least 5600 to be safe. Is he blowing smoke or is that a good idea? The plow will only be on for a short period of time here in PA. 

FedEx Ground from your zip to mine (17404) is about $10 per 20 lb box. Not sure how much each spring weighs. They may just need wrapped in shrink wrap to get a label stuck on them. I doubt they would need boxed or anything..


----------

